# How can I check if I'm enrolled in OAS?



## oldmanrockband (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a bridged pension, which will reduce when I turn 65. I'm already enrolled in CPP as I've been collecting that for a while. How do I tell if I'm automatically enrolled in OAS? I may have received a letter from them when I turned 64, but I don't remember seeing it. I cant find a way to check if I'm enrolled online. Thanks


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

Service Canada website. Open an account if you don't have one.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Or call Service Canada at 1-800-277-9914.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Well, no one really 'enrolls' for OAS. Everyone who has lived in Canada (simplifying) is 'eligible' for OAS and you get it by 'applying' for it. But there is no 'enrolling' involved. There is no 'automatic' involved. It sounds like that is what you are not aware of, you must apply.

https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/publicpensions/cpp/old-age-security/eligibility.html

Since you cannot apply more than 11 months before your 65th birthday and it appears you are somewhere between 64 and 65 right now, you should be able to remember if you have applied for it since a month after you turned 64. If you can't remember if you applied in the last few months, you've got bigger problems than OAS. LOL


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Longtimeago said:


> Well, no one really 'enrolls' for OAS. Everyone who has lived in Canada (simplifying) is 'eligible' for OAS and you get it by 'applying' for it. But there is no 'enrolling' involved. There is no 'automatic' involved. It sounds like that is what you are not aware of, you must apply.
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/publicpensions/cpp/old-age-security/eligibility.html
> 
> Since you cannot apply more than 11 months before your 65th birthday and it appears you are somewhere between 64 and 65 right now, you should be able to remember if you have applied for it since a month after you turned 64. If you can't remember if you applied in the last few months, you've got bigger problems than OAS. LOL


LTA - There is automatic approval of OAS (with no need to apply) for some people. This started five or more years ago, and initially applied to anyone who had applied for CPP prior to age 64 and had 40 or more years of contributions. You would receive a letter from OAS advising that you had been approved for full OAS and you had to contact Service Canada if you either weren't eligible or if you wanted to defer. I believe they have since expanded the group that receives this pre-approved letter, but I'm not exactly sure what the current criteria is.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, confirming that in our experience no application is necessary under the scenario that Dogger described.


----------



## oldmanrockband (Dec 27, 2016)

Longtimeago said:


> Well, no one really 'enrolls' for OAS. Everyone who has lived in Canada (simplifying) is 'eligible' for OAS and you get it by 'applying' for it. But there is no 'enrolling' involved. There is no 'automatic' involved. It sounds like that is what you are not aware of, you must apply.
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/publicpensions/cpp/old-age-security/eligibility.html
> 
> Since you cannot apply more than 11 months before your 65th birthday and it appears you are somewhere between 64 and 65 right now, you should be able to remember if you have applied for it since a month after you turned 64. If you can't remember if you applied in the last few months, you've got bigger problems than OAS. LOL


Ok, I know I didnt apply. I also knew it was automatic in many cases. Many thanks to the others with helpful comments. Just checked my Service Canada account under CPP OAS application. It says '01 Nov 2019 - Complete 
Old Age Security' so it appears I was enrolled automatically.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Dogger1953 said:


> LTA - There is automatic approval of OAS (with no need to apply) for some people. This started five or more years ago, and initially applied to anyone who had applied for CPP prior to age 64 and had 40 or more years of contributions. You would receive a letter from OAS advising that you had been approved for full OAS and you had to contact Service Canada if you either weren't eligible or if you wanted to defer. I believe they have since expanded the group that receives this pre-approved letter, but I'm not exactly sure what the current criteria is.


Ah, I stand corrected Dogger1953, I wasn't aware of that. It makes sense since if you have 40 years of of CPP contributions, you must have been resident or deemed resident in Canada for 40 years since age 18 which is the requirement for full OAS. In my own world, not having worked for 40 years (thank the gods), that would never happen. 

It does talk about 'automatic' in the link I provided, farther down the page.


----------

